# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Πτεροροια ή ασθενεια στη μασκα καρδερινας?

## golinari

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα.
Θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας σχετικα με την μασκα της καρδερινας μου.
Λογω της εποχης ειναι πτεροροια ή καποια ασθενεια νομιζετε?

Ευχαριστω πολυ, Λευτερης

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Που το βρήκες αυτό το πουλάκι Λευτέρη ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

οπως το κτατας στην φωτο, βγες στο μπαλκονι και ανοιξε το χερι σου......αυτη ειναι η γιατρια για αυτη την ''αρωστια''.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Λευτέρη νομίζω πως όταν ανοιγεις ένα θέμα έχεις και την στοιχειώδη υποχρέωση να το παρακολουθείς όπως κάνουν όλοι.

Και το λέω γιατί είσαι συνεχώς online.

Εχουμε όλη την καλή διάθεση να βοηθήσουμε αλλά μάλλον δεν την έχεις εσύ.

Γιατί άραγε ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

κοιμηθηκε :sleep:  με το pc ανοιχτο  ::   :Anim 59:

----------


## stephan

βρε παιδιά επί τη ευκαιρία  :Sign0006:  μήπως όταν είσαι εκτός αλλά έχεις αποθηκεύσει τον κωδικό φαίνεται σαν να είσαι μέσα?

----------


## jk21

off topic :  οχι .οταν κλεινεις την σελιδα Στεφανε ,αντε να φαινεσαι μονο  κανενα 5λεπτο νομιζω ακομη .ο κωδικος αποθηκευμενος απλα σε βοηθα οταν ξαναμπεις ,να μην χρειαστει να κανεις log in

----------


## xarhs

λευτερη εγω νομιζω πως ειναι πτεροροια , και αν της κανεις σωστη διατροφη θα την περασει ομαλα.

αυτα τα πουλια λευτερη ειναι πιασμενα απο τη φυση και ειναι ενα μαρτυριο γι αυτα να τα κρατας στο κλουβι.

μολις η καρδερινα σου ολοκληρωσει το φτερωμα της νομιζω ειναι καταλληλη περιοδο να την αμολησεις.

εχουν περασει απο τα χερια μου εμενα πιασμενα πουλια , παρα πολλα.

τα περισσοτερα ειχαν ασχημο τελος , γιατι το σπιτι τους δεν ειναι το κλουβι.

----------


## jk21

> μολις η καρδερινα σου ολοκληρωσει το φτερωμα της νομιζω ειναι καταλληλη περιοδο να την αμολησεις.



με μονη επιφυλαξη σε αυτο .Αν ειναι προσφατα πιασμενη ,ειναι καλυτερα να απελευθερωθει αμεσως .Ξερει που να βρει αυτο που χρειαζεται για να ξεπερασει την πτεροροια και θα το κανει με λιγοτερο στρες απο οτι στο κλουβι .Αν ομως ειναι καιρο στο κλουβι ,αμεσως μετα την πτεροροια ή μετα το δυσκολο αρχικο μερος της ,μπορει να φυγει αρκει να προετοιμαστει καταλληλα με παροχη σπορων πανω σε κλαδια για να τους συλλεγει και να ξυπνησουν τα ενστικτα (που ετσι κι αλλιως λαγοκοιμουνται ) και ευρυχωρο χωρο να πετα

----------


## golinari

> Λευτέρη νομίζω πως όταν ανοιγεις ένα θέμα έχεις και την στοιχειώδη υποχρέωση να το παρακολουθείς όπως κάνουν όλοι.
> 
> Και το λέω γιατί είσαι συνεχώς online.
> 
> Εχουμε όλη την καλή διάθεση να βοηθήσουμε αλλά μάλλον δεν την έχεις εσύ.
> 
> Γιατί άραγε ?



Φιλε* ΑΒΑΤΟΝ* συγνωμη αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι βγαζεις τοσο βιαστικα συμπερασματα.
To pc ειναι σχεδον μονιμα ανοιχτο, οπως και ο firefox με τον οποιο μπαινω στο forum, αρα λογικο ειναι να με δειχνει συνεχεια online.

----------


## Gardelius

Λευτερη, αν θελεις σε παρακαλω πες μας με την καρδερινα τι γινεται,....

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...

----------


## golinari

> λευτερη εγω νομιζω πως ειναι πτεροροια , και αν της κανεις σωστη διατροφη θα την περασει ομαλα.
> 
> αυτα τα πουλια λευτερη ειναι πιασμενα απο τη φυση και ειναι ενα μαρτυριο γι αυτα να τα κρατας στο κλουβι.
> 
> μολις η καρδερινα σου ολοκληρωσει το φτερωμα της νομιζω ειναι καταλληλη περιοδο να την αμολησεις.
> 
> εχουν περασει απο τα χερια μου εμενα πιασμενα πουλια , παρα πολλα.
> 
> τα περισσοτερα ειχαν ασχημο τελος , γιατι το σπιτι τους δεν ειναι το κλουβι.


Την καρδερινα μου την δωσανε περυσι το Νοεμβρη. Στην αρχη ηταν λιγο ανησυχη αλλα τωρα εχει ηρεμησει.
Ειναι ο πρωτος φτερωτος φιλος που εχω και αμεσως το αγαπησα.
Δεν ηξερα τιποτα απο πουλια, για τα δαχτυλιδια, για τους μουλους, τιποτα πραγματικα.
Ναι φιλε xarhs το πουλι ειναι πιασμενο και δεν εχει δαχτυλυδι. Μακαρι να ειχα τωρα την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να επαιρνα και ενα και δυο και περισσοτερα πουλια εκτροφης. 
Αλλα δεν ξερω, ισως να ειμαι και λαθος στην σκεψη μου. Σκεφτομαι οτι να μαθω πρωτα καποια βασικα, την αφηνω ελευθερη (που θα γινει ετσι κι αλλιως) και μετα αγοραζω και ενα ζευγαρι εκτροφης.

----------


## jk21

Λευτερη για το προβλημα που μας ρωτησες ,την απαντηση την πηρες οτι πραγματι δεν ειναι προβλημα ,αλλα η αλλαγη φτερωματος και δεν πρεπει να ανησυχεις για αυτη καθαυτη 

για το στρες που δημιουργει και αυτη και η υγρασια που ερχεται τον οκτωβρη αν οχι νωριτερα και τα κοκκιδια και ειδικα το ατοξπλασμα που τουμπαρει τα πουλια στο πι και φι μαθαινεις ισως τωρα .Υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα (ακομα και αν το πουλι ηταν εκτροφης απλα επειδη ειναι πιο κοινωνικοποιημενα τα ποσοστα ειναι σαφως μικροτερα ) να μην προλαβεις να την απελευθερωσεις οταν υπολογιζεις ... 

η επιλογη δικη σου ! 

η προταση δικη μου 
*Απελευθερώσεις ιθαγενών. Η επιστροφή στο πραγματικό τους σπίτι!** αν και ολα γινονται εδω μεσα ,υπαρχει και η επιλογη να ζησεις και χωρις καρδερινα αν δεν μπορεις να παρεις εκτροφης ...

----------


## antonispahn

> οπως το κτατας στην φωτο, βγες στο μπαλκονι και ανοιξε το χερι σου......αυτη ειναι η γιατρια για αυτη την ''αρωστια''.


Φιλε πως το κατάλαβες ότι είναι πιασμένο το πουλί από τη φωτογραφία

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Φιλε πως το κατάλαβες ότι είναι πιασμένο το πουλί από τη φωτογραφία


εχω ''χαρισμα''....θα σου τα μαθω τα ''μυστικα'' σιγα-σιγα  :Anim 59:   :Anim 59:   :Anim 59:

----------


## Gardelius

Έχουμε καποιο νεοτερο Λευτέρη,...

----------


## xarhs

> Την καρδερινα μου την δωσανε περυσι το Νοεμβρη. Στην αρχη ηταν λιγο ανησυχη αλλα τωρα εχει ηρεμησει.
> Ειναι ο πρωτος φτερωτος φιλος που εχω και αμεσως το αγαπησα.
> Δεν ηξερα τιποτα απο πουλια, για τα δαχτυλιδια, για τους μουλους, τιποτα πραγματικα.
> Ναι φιλε xarhs το πουλι ειναι πιασμενο και δεν εχει δαχτυλυδι. Μακαρι να ειχα τωρα την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να επαιρνα και ενα και δυο και περισσοτερα πουλια εκτροφης. 
> Αλλα δεν ξερω, ισως να ειμαι και λαθος στην σκεψη μου. Σκεφτομαι οτι να μαθω πρωτα καποια βασικα, την αφηνω ελευθερη (που θα γινει ετσι κι αλλιως) και μετα αγοραζω και ενα ζευγαρι εκτροφης.


εγω θα σου προτεινω να ξεκινησεις με καναρινια , να μαθεις την ''τεχνη'' και μετα να πας στα δυσκολα.........

η καρδερινα ειναι δυσκολο πουλι , με πολλες αναποδιες και αμα ειναι και εκτροφης ειναι και πανακριβο.

επισης μην εχεις την εντυπωση οτι αν ειναι εκτροφης η καρδερινα θα καθεται σαν ''αρνακι'' στο κλουβι.

νομιζω πως με το πιασμενο , δεν ειναι ο καταλληλος τροπος να μαθεις τα βασικα....

----------


## koukoulis

Τελικά Λευτέρη θα την αφήσεις;

----------


## Efthimis98

Λευτέρη, ελπίζω να πάρεις την σωστή απόφαση!!!  :Happy: 
Δεν θα ωφελήσει τίποτα, ούτε εσένα ούτε την ίδια την καρδερίνα να την κρατάς αιχμάλωτη!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> επισης μην εχεις την εντυπωση οτι αν ειναι εκτροφης η καρδερινα θα καθεται σαν ''αρνακι'' στο κλουβι.



 :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## xarhs

Βασιλη , η καρδερινα αυτη ειναι μεγαλομενη αποκλειστικα στο χερι.

η καρδερινα εκτροφης και μη , θεωρειτε αγριο πουλι και η συμπεριφορας της περιλαμβανει ακομα τα αγρια ενστικτα της φυσης... που θα κανουν παρα πολλες γενιες ακομα για να χαθουν.

----------


## mitsman

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον Χαρη!

----------


## jk21

Ο Λαζαρος ειναι ενα πουλι μεγαλωμενο απο μωρο , διπλα στον ανθρωπο και απο χερι ανθρωπου.Δεν ειπα μονο απο χερι ανθρωπου ,αλλα και διπλα στον ανθρωπο και δεν το εκανα τυχαια .Η εξαρτηση πουλιου απο τον ανθρωπο ,μπορει να ειναι πολυ μικροτερη (αλλα και τοτε θα υπαρχει ) αν προσεχθει η οποια επαφη του με τους ανθρωπους ,να ειναι μονο την ωρα του ταισματος .Ετσι η εξοικειωση ειναι μικροτερη .Αυτη ειναι μια επιθυμητη κατασταση ,για πουλια που βρισκουμε στη φυση εγκατελειμενα (νεοσσους )και θελουμε να προσπαθησουμε να τα επαναφερουμε σε αυτη .Ακομα και ενα πουλι μεγαλωμενο στο χερι ,μπορει υπο συνθηκες να επανελθει σε αυτη ,ειδικα αν μεγαλωνοντας βρεθει ολο και λιγοτερο με τον ανθρωπο διπλα του και αν η απελευθερωση γινει σε περιοδο με ανεπτυγμενο το σεξουαλικο ενστικτο .Τοτε ετσι κι αλλιως το πουλι γινεται πιο απομακρο απο τον ιδιοκτητη του ,εκτος αν η εξαρτηση ειναι σε υπερβολικο βαθμο (το παρατηρουμε δυστυχως σε παπαγαλους ) οπου το αφεντικο παιζει (ακουσια ή και εκουσια  δυστυχως πολλες φορες ) το ρολο του ερωτικου συντροφου .... 


Ακομη και ο Λαζαρος παντως ,ειδικα τωρα που ειναι με αλλα πουλια του ιδιου ειδους που δεν εχουν μεγαλωσει με κρεμα αλλα απο γονεις ,και με το Βασιλη να λειπει αρκετες ωρες στη δουλεια του (εκτος αν που τον χανεις που τον βρισκεις ... ανεβαινει οροφο και τσουπ στην λατρεια του ... ) υπο συνθηκες θεωρητικα ,θα μπορουσε να βρεθει σε κατασταση ,πολυ πιο θετικη προς απελευθερωση (οχι σιγουρα .εξαρταται απο το χαρακτηρα του ) .Συζητω βεβαια παντα θεωρητικα ,αφου ειναι γνωστο οτι στηριζω την προσπαθεια εκτροφης πουλιων που ειναι γεννημενα σε αιχμαλωσια ,για ειδη με υπαρχουσα πραγματικη εκτροφη ,σαν εμμεσο τροπο  αποτροπης  αιχμαλωσιας εστω και ενος νεου αγριου πουλιου .Πουλι γεννημενο στη φυση δεν εχει θεση σε  κλουβι εκτος αν ειναι αναπηρο ή ξεκαθαρα και μετα απο προσπαθεια και συγκεκριμενες ενεργειες προετοιμασιας  αποδειχθηκε ανικανο προς απελευθερωση

----------

